# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Неверные стереотипы

## Irina

*Алкоголь и цирроз печени*

Издавна принято связывать такое страшное заболевание, как цирроз печени, с употреблением алкоголя. Это утверждали медики, а вслед за ними и все остальные. И что интересно, мало кого смущали факты, опровергавшие столь пагубное влияние алкоголя на печень человека. Например, непонятно было, почему при опытах на животных чистым алкоголем вызвать цирроз печени было практически невозможно. Или то, что циррозом печени особенно часто (по сравнению с другими категориями населения) страдают грудные дети.





> «Подлили в огонь масла» и патологоанатомы ряда европейских стран, сообщившие, что посмертный диагноз «цирроз печени» стал редкостью для людей, страдавших хроническим алкоголизмом.
> 
> *Большой нос*
> 
> Раньше считалось, а некоторые и до сих пор считают, что если у мужчины большой нос, то, значит, у него и большой член. На самом деле это не соответствует действительности. Проводимые исследования не обнаружили прямой анатомической зависимости длины, величины полового члена от тех или иных черт лица и особенностей фигуры.
> 
> Что же касается половой активности, то и здесь мнение, что все маленькие лысые мужчины с большими носами — половые гиганты, не более чем предрассудок.
> 
> *Виагра*
> ...

----------


## Irina

*Темперамент и размер женской груди*

Еще одно заблуждение, связанное с внешностью человека. Почему-то многие думают, что, чем больше у женщины грудь, тем она темпераментнее. На самом же деле это просто недоразумение, которое поддерживается в сознании многих и многих людей стараниями секс-индустрии, благодаря которой женщина с большой грудью и стала символом сексуальности.





> *Утром полезно пробежаться натощак*
> 
> Это далеко не всегда полезно. Дело в том, что во время спортивных занятий перед завтраком сердце и мышцы расходуют сахар. Если вы ничего не съедите перед утренней пробежкой, организму угрожает недостаток сахара. Что приводит к испарине, заторможенности и нарушению кровообращения. А потому лучше перед занятиями интенсивными физическими упражнениями что-нибудь съесть. Конечно же, не стоит сильно наедаться. Одного яблока или горсти изюма будет вполне достаточно.
> 
> *Фильмы ужасов*
> 
> Многие обвиняют фильмы ужасов в том, что они разрушительно влияют на психику человека и способствуют увеличению агрессивности в реальной жизни. Однако все далеко не так просто. Психологи считают, что «современная цивилизация делает все, чтобы человек не был готов дать достойный отпор возможным природным и техногенным катаклизмам». По их мнению, мы живем слишком комфортно. А фильмы ужасов, напоминающие о возможных неприятностях, являются своеобразным тренингом для наших нервов. Впрочем, психологи оговариваются, что все вышесказанное относится к тем фильмам, которые имеют хоть какую-то психологическую глубину. А вот фильмы, в которых слишком много сцен неоправданного насилия и мало мысли, подавляют психику и притупляют чувство самосохранения.
> 
> *Холодные ноги у ребенка*
> ...

----------

